# أريد شرح مفصل ل Power Delay Profile ,Channel Fast Fading , channel capacity ,spatial Autocorrelation



## Electronic-Man (14 سبتمبر 2012)

بعد السلام والتحية ,,
أخواني وأخواتي الاعزاء طاب الله مسائكم/ صباحكم بكل خير ,,,,
أنا في طور عمل بحث أو مشروع لأيجاد الرسومات البيانية ل Power Delay Profile ,Channel Fast Fading , channel capacity ,spatial Autocorrelation وذلك ما بين هوائيات الهاتف النقال .
تكمن فكره مشروعي في عمل بيئتان مختلفتان وفي كل بيئة توجد حالتان , والحمد لله وجدت ملف يساعدني على ادخال البيانات الخاصة بي , وهذا الملف يشتغل على برنامج الماتلاب .
سوف اذكر كل بيئة مع حالاتها مع ادخال الروسومات البيانية التي حصلت عليها ,, اتمنى من لديه الخبرة الكافيه في عدم البخل في الشرح المفصل والكافي لما تعنيه هذي الرسومات مع ذكر اي ملاحظة لديه .

*البيئة الاولى :* SubMacro environment
الحالة الاولى : vertical , and this case mean the BS and MS antenna will receive and transmit only vertical
نتيجة المحاكة التي حصلت عليها في الرسم البياني :


الحالة الثانية :vertical and horizontal , this case the simulation will include both vertical and horizontal polarication for BS and MS 
نتيجة المحاكة التي حصلت عليها في الرسم البياني:



*البيئة الثانية :* Urban Microcell

الحالة الاولى : vertical case
نتيجة المحاكة التى حصلت عليها 


الحالة الثانية : vertical and horizontal case
نتيجة المحاكاة التي حصلت عليها






أتمنى سؤالي كان واضح واذا اي شخص عنده استفسار او عدم الوضوح في استفساري , اتمنى افادتي ,,,
لكم مني كل الشكر والعرفان وأبقانى أخوه متحابين في الله ,,,


----------



## Electronic-Man (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الرسم البياني


الحالة الثانية : vertical and horizontal case
نتيجة المحاكاة التي حصلت عليها




كل الشكر ,, واتمنى من لدية الخبره في هذا المجال الرجاء مساعدتي في فهم الرسومات البيانية وما تعنية وذلك في ما يتعلق ب فكرة مشروعي


----------



## Electronic-Man (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جمعـــــــــــــــــــة مباركـــــــهــ ويـــــوم سعيـــــــــد :7:


----------

